# Right humidity for chicks



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

Guys,

I am abit confused. Books I have been reading give contradicting info as regards humidity levels. One book states 35 - 40% and on the internet they 60-65%. This is a huge difference.

Can anyone help. I am getting the eggs this evening and I want to get off to a good start.

EC x


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Are you asking about the first 18 days of incubation or the last 3? For the first 18 40 - 45% is correct, for the last 3 60ish% - 65% is fine.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

I posted an Incubation Guide a few months back that is very helpful when hatching chicks.....take a look it explains the importance of humidity and the proper levels based on the poultry you are hatching! I just bumped it to the first page for everyone to consider.....


----------

